# Shigoto



## Cereth

Hello minna san!

I know shigoto means work, but what does this phrase mean? ...*shigotowo shiteiru sugata...*??

it is the answer a friend gave to the question what do you think is sexy?

I appreciate your help thank you!!!


----------



## instantREILLY

仕事をしている姿

You are right, *shigoto* means "work"!  *Shite iru* is a form of the verb suru"which means "to do".  *Sugata* means "form, figure, shape", and it is a very hard word to translate well in to English.  But what your friend is saying is that s/he likes the way people look when they are working.  In other words, she thinks it's sexy to see someone doing what they do.


----------



## Cereth

Wow!! Bikurishimashita!!

mmm kare wa henna otoko da to omoimasu... (°~°)!!
hahaha Reilly san henji ga arigatou gozaimashita!


----------



## instantREILLY

（笑）　仕事をする姿が好きだとヘンなの？

（やー、私だってヘンなのかなっ。）Ｏｏ。Б＿Б；


----------



## toscairn

That's a typical answer Japanese will give when asked that. It shows how Japanese loves work.


----------



## pink.fluffy.clouds

仕事をしている姿＝頑張っている姿＝魅力的

なんだと思いますよ★


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cereth said:
			
		

> Hello minna san!
> 
> I know shigoto means work, but what does this phrase mean? ...*shigotowo shiteiru sugata...*??
> 
> it is the answer a friend gave to the question what do you think is sexy?
> 
> I appreciate your help thank you!!!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cereth said:
			
		

> Hello minna san!
> 
> I know shigoto means work, but what does this phrase mean? ...*shigotowo shiteiru sugata...*??
> 
> it is the answer a friend gave to the question what do you think is sexy?
> 
> I appreciate your help thank you!!!


 
日本人同士なら　わかりますが　少し　言葉を付け足して　
”　仕事に打ち込んでいる姿は　魅力的です。　”　といえば　わかりませんか　？

日本にくれば　真剣（しんけん）に仕事をしている多くの日本人を見ることができます。
これが　日本が　経済大国になった理由です。　姿というのは　pose, attitude 
のことをいいます。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aoyama

*shigotowo shiteiru sugata... *Simply means : the way [someone] looks when he/she is working. Whether this has something to do with "sexiness" (or sex-appeal), well, hito ni yoru ...
 Sugata has many meanings, sometimes difficult to render (see Instant Reilly post). Basic meaning is : look, appearance.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Shigoto wo shite iru sugata has usually  the positive connotations of 
an attitude of a person devoted to working in the context.. It is nice to look at those people and although it it a little bit unusual, you may call it sexy. Women usually say "suteki". 

ダラダラ　仕事をしている場合は　通常　態度という言葉を使います。　セクシーは　対象が
異性になります。　女性が　仕事に打ち込んでいる男性を見て　セクシーというのは　聞いた
ことが　ありますが　男性が　仕事に打ち込んでいる女性をセクシーというのは　聞いたことは
ありません。　これは　女性と男性の異性にたいする　感じ方がちがうからです。　

Hiro sasaki


----------

